# Pflanzen??



## Nzz (16. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag

Ich habe schon lange gelesen das Koi Pflanzen auffressen.Dennoch habe ich welche reingepflanzt. Sie haben sich auch schon schön volgefressen. Doch ein paar lassen sie in Ruhe. Die Pflanzen die angefressen wurden beginnen jetzt zu faulen ist das normal oder ist da was mit den Wasserwerten nicht ok. Auch eine grosse Algenbildung ist zu sehen, welche ich aber noch dämpfen kann in dem ich jeden TAg welche rausfische . Doch gestern habe ich einen KOi gesehen der aus dem Teich gesprungen ist, so ca 35cm. Ist das normal oder was muss ich unternehemen. Könnten es __ Parasiten sein den sowas habe ich schon mal gelesen.

Freue nick auf eine Antwort

Gruss Nick


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Servus Nick

Das Koi springen ist nicht normal und es besteht Handlungsbedarf ...

Nachdem ich aber kein "Krankheits-Spezi" bin ....

Ein Wasserwechsel kann aber nie schaden ... 1/3 oder ein 1/4 wäre angebracht ...


----------



## Nzz (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Guten Abend

Wasbheisst das? Warum ein Wasserwechsel?

Freue mich auf eine Antwort

Gruss Nick


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Hallo Nick,
was für eine Antwort erwartest du denn?
Deine Koi schwimmen nun schon 1 Monat ohne Filterung in ihren Auscheidungen. Der Filter soll laut deinem anderen Thread erst im Juli gebaut werden. 

Fütterung einstellen.
Wasserwerte mit Tröpfchentest ordentlich messen.
Wechsle jede Woche mindestens 20% Wasser.
Dann hol dir jemand an den Teich, der beurteilen kann was die Koi haben.
Gebe als Notfallmaßnahme 1 KG Salz hinein und hoffe, dass sie es bis zum Herbst schaffen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Nzz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Guten Tag

Ih bereits einen kleinen Filter auch Eine Belüftung mit 4 Auströmungen sind vorhanden. ich habe geschrieben das ich einen grossen Filter bauen will. Muss ich 1 Kilo Salz reingeben? 

Gruss Nick


----------



## Nzz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Guten Abend
Ich wollte mich entschuldigen für die Rechtschreibfehler im letzten Beitrag. Ich habe ihn auf meinem Handy geschrieben.
Beste Grüsse Nick


----------



## Joerg (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Hallo Nick,
Rechtschreibfehler kannst du behalten. :smoki
Wenn die Koi aus dem Wasser springen, stinkt ihnen ganz gewaltig was.
Einfach nur Salz reinschütten hilft nur gegen das Symptom Nitrit und stand ganz am Ende.

1. Fütterung einstellen.
2. Wasserwerte mit Tröpfchentest ordentlich messen.
3. Wechsle jede Woche mindestens 20% Wasser.
4. Dann hol dir jemand an den Teich, der beurteilen kann was die Koi haben.

Bis du deinen Filter gebaut hast und dieser eingelaufen ist, hast du möglicherweise keine Koi mehr. Es geht nicht darum den aktuellen Zustand zu kritisieren aber es besteht scheinbar akuter Handlungsbedarf.
Möglicherweise scheuern sich die Koi zusätzlich oder legen sich am Boden ab. Das lässt sich aktuell kaum beurteilen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

@ Digicat,
so ganz kann ich das nicht stehen lassen : Kois springen nicht !!
Hab ich nämlich ab und zu bei mir auch schon beobachtet, und gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen " nur mal so zum Spaß ". Sie nehmen nämlich richtig Anlauf und springen dann 1 bis 2 mal. Und meine Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung !!


----------



## Denniso (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Hallo Anne,

Das die Kois aus Spaß springen kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Es liegt dann meist wirklich an einem __ Parasiten oder einem Pilz, oder eben anderen Dingen. Wie schon oben erwähnt wurde, sind meist auch noch Scheuerversuche zu erkennen (Wenn man die Fische im Wasser schön von der Seite Blitzen sieht). Aus Spaß kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen!


----------



## Nzz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Guten Tag

Nei ich hab noch nie einer meiner Koi gsehen der sich kratzt. Da sie sehr zutraulich sind hielt ich den, der aus dem Wasser sprang in den Händen( aber im Wasser) und ich konnte nichts erkennen. Kein Pilz, keine __ Parasiten, nichts! Ich werde diese Woche sicher mal einen Wasser -wechsel vornehemen.  . Ich hoffe die überstehen das. Ich kenn leider niemand der sich mit Fischen auskennt. Und ein Doc gibt es hier auch nicht.

Wegen dem Filter. Ist das gut wenn zuerst ein Uvc Licht, dann ein Siebfilter und anschliessend drei Regenfässer mit: 1. Japanmatten, 2. Biokugeln und im dritten noch Vulkangestein reingeben würde??

Freue mich auf eine Antwort

Gruss Nick


----------



## Algusmaximus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Hi Dennis,
ich hab meine auch schon mal nach Mückchen springen sehen.


----------



## pepe581 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Hallo Zusammen,

Kois die zugefüttert werden springen in den seltensten Fällen nach Mücken (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) oder so zum Spaß. Oft haben Sie wirklich Parasieten oder einen Pilz, den man mit dem bloßen Auge nicht erkennen kann z.B. Kiemenwürmer o.ä. dazu wäre aber ein Abstrick nötig, der dann unter einem Mikroskop ausgewertet weden müsste. 
Ich würde Dir auch dringend raten die beireits von Joerg beschriebenen Maßnahmen vorzunehmen und dann evtl. weitere Maßnahmen ergreifen. Das mit dem Salz ist nicht schlecht, tötet aber leider auch nicht alle Bakterien ab. Oft muss man leider zu Mitteln greifen, die speziell gegen Kiemenwürmer oder andere Parasitzen entwickelt wurden. 

LG Pepe


----------



## Nzz (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Guten Tag

Ich habe seit 5 Tagen keinen Koi mehr springen sehen. Ist das ein gutes Zeichen? 

Gruss Nick

Ps: Danke für die vielen Antworten


----------



## pepe581 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Hallo, 

das kommt darauf an. Liegen Sie nur am Boden ist es denke ich nicht so gut. Das ist immer so schwer zu beurteilen, wenn man die Fische nicht selber sieht. 
Hast Du denn keine Person oder Händler in Deiner Nähe, der mehr Erfahrung mit den Kois hat, dass er sich die mal ansieht?

LG Pepe


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Moin,

genau, die Frage ist: Wie verhalten sich deine Koi im.mo?
Schwimmen sie, oder liegen sie auf dem Boden? Wie sieht die Kiemenbewegung aus? Kommen sie zum Fressen hoch?


----------



## Nzz (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Guten Tag

Die Koi haben zum Teil Ruhephasen, in denen sie am Grund sind oder die Sonne geniessen. Doch die meiste Zeit sind sie auf Futtersuche da ich ihnen nichts mehr gebe wie ihr mir gesagt habt. Ist das gut so oder nicht? 

Freue mich auf eine Antwort 

Gruss Nick


----------



## Thomy67 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen??*

Hallo Nick..

ich bin auch aus der CH wie du dem Profil entnehmen kannst..

du bist aus der Region 48xx fals du mal einen Abstrich machen willst wegen __ Parasiten
frag doch in Schinznach Dorf bei Koi Breeder nach (ist ca 30 Minuten von dir entfernt)
die machen das auch bei ihren Kois bevor sie in den Verkauf gehen, 
fragen kostet nichts


----------

